# my T's



## †-MarK-† (Aug 17, 2007)

Here are some of my t's .

Pterinochilus lugardi






Acanthoscurria geniculata






Psalmopoeus cambridgei mature male






Poecilotheria regalis






Brachypelma albopilosum






Aphonopelma seemanni






Nhandu chromatus






Haplopelma lividum











more to come !

Regards , Mark


----------



## asa (Aug 17, 2007)

Very good t's!


----------



## pinkzebra (Aug 17, 2007)

Your Ts are really gorgeous! I like the mirror effect on the B. albo photo.


----------



## †-MarK-† (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks !


----------



## Harrod (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice looking T's. I love that Psalmopoeus cambridgei pic.


----------



## †-MarK-† (Aug 17, 2007)

Harrod said:


> I love that Psalmopoeus cambridgei pic.


yea..he was a nice lookin male and big . I send him on a breeding loan today .


----------



## †-MarK-† (Aug 18, 2007)

a few more :

Grammostola pulchra











Brachypelma emilia - male not in my collection anymore .






Brachypelma smithi






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






More to come !

Regards, Mark


----------



## †-MarK-† (Aug 22, 2007)

Haplopelma albostriatum - pregnant female






Poecilotheria regalis - with roach






Poecilotheria rufilata






Poecilotheria formosa - after molt






Avicularia metallica - after molt






More to come !

Regards, Mark


----------



## froggyman (Aug 22, 2007)

that albostriatum looks like a golf ball!!


----------



## †-MarK-† (Aug 22, 2007)

yes she is very fat.. anyone for a tennis ?


----------



## †-MarK-† (Aug 23, 2007)

a few more pictures of her .

















Regards, Mark


----------



## tweetygt (Aug 23, 2007)

wow beautiful T's :worship:


----------



## †-MarK-† (Aug 31, 2007)

New rosie







P.miranda






H.lividum with a roach






Regards, Mark


----------



## info0 (Aug 31, 2007)

You've got a nice collection of T's . Love them :*


----------



## Becky (Aug 31, 2007)

Marko my friend.. thought it was you  hehe lovely collection.

How's the pregnant Haplo goin??


----------



## †-MarK-† (Aug 31, 2007)

Becky said:


> Marko my friend.. thought it was you  hehe lovely collection.
> 
> How's the pregnant Haplo goin??


yep it's me becky  

Nothing new..she is not digging , she just webbed the whole surface and she sit's on a peat


----------



## †-MarK-† (Sep 1, 2007)

B.emilia adult female in need of a molt







P.lugardi after molt







Regards, Mark


----------



## Rain_Flower (Sep 2, 2007)

Beautiful T's of course 

Is that last pic of the P lugardi male or female?


----------



## †-MarK-† (Sep 2, 2007)

Rain_Flower said:


> Beautiful T's of course
> 
> Is that last pic of the P lugardi male or female?


Thank you ,

P.lugardi is a female .

Some more pics of her :












H.lividum eating some mealworms






More to come !

Regards, Mark


----------



## †-MarK-† (Sep 14, 2007)

E.murinus






B.albopilosum






C.huahini






P.lugardi - first meal after moult






H.albostriatum






A.geniculata with peace of meat






P.regalis






B.emilia after moult






Regards, Mark


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice collection!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 14, 2007)

†-MarK-† said:


> A.geniculata with peace of meat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  do she eat chicken too? :}


----------



## †-MarK-† (Sep 14, 2007)

uh.. she eats the whole cow hehe.

by the way , this is chicken meat :}


----------



## pinkzebra (Sep 17, 2007)

Is that your only T that will eat chicken meat? When I first became involved in the hobby I read somewhere that Ts should occasionally be given vertebrates and the author recommended beef heart if you do not want to feed live critters. I hadn't heard any more about it so I forgot all about it. But I am interested in this. Do you feed other kinds of meat too?

Cool pics!

Thanks! 

Jen


----------



## †-MarK-† (Sep 20, 2007)

pinkzebra said:


> Is that your only T that will eat chicken meat? When I first became involved in the hobby I read somewhere that Ts should occasionally be given vertebrates and the author recommended beef heart if you do not want to feed live critters. I hadn't heard any more about it so I forgot all about it. But I am interested in this. Do you feed other kinds of meat too?
> 
> Cool pics!
> 
> ...


Sorry for my late reply. I don't know if this is my only t that will eat meat . My friend told me that he is giving bigger t's meat sometimes , so i try this with my geniculata and it worked . I must try with other t's too. Recommended is cow meat , but it's nothing wrong with chicken either .

E.murinus











Freshly molted P.miranda - probably male






Regards, Mark


----------



## †-MarK-† (Oct 1, 2007)

New spiders 

Female C.crawshayi











N.carapoensis small female 






E.murinus






More to come !

regards, Mark


----------



## †-MarK-† (Oct 2, 2007)

and here she is.. black demon  

_*Haplopelma minax*_


----------



## RadioactiveDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Bro, you have an amazing collection.
Where do you keep all of them?


----------



## pinkzebra (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for your reply! I am going to try feeding a few of my Ts some beef. 

Your pics are great. You have a beautiful collection.

Jen


----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice T collection you have there.  I really like the H. lividium.  Hope mine slings turn out that nice.


----------



## †-MarK-† (Oct 6, 2007)

RadioactiveDude said:


> Bro, you have an amazing collection.
> Where do you keep all of them?


Thank you , I just have them on some shelfes, but i am working on a bigger project  



> Nice T collection you have there. I really like the H. lividium. Hope mine slings turn out that nice.


Yep , lividum's are awesome spiders and they'r colors, gorgeous..


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 8, 2007)

Beautiful T's and great shots!!!

PIG-


----------



## †-MarK-† (Nov 1, 2007)

*0.1 A.geniculata*






*0.1 H.minax - happy as always*






*0.0.1 E.murinus*






*0.1 C.cyaneopubescens - after moult*






*0.0.1 A.versicolor*






*1.0? P.miranda*






*0.0.1 P.pulcher*






*0.1 C.huahini*






*0.0.1 P.ornata*






Regards ,Mark


----------



## Ruby (Nov 1, 2007)

I love the H. Minax more pics please !


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice work! your A. geniculata is beautiful


----------

